# New L102 software for 721....



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Just received updated s/w ver. L102 for the 721 on the overnight which maps the local ota channels. It has included the other locals channels which has a message "You need a second dish (61.5) to view this channel". Did not noticed any other new features. Just an fyi....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't checked mine out yet. But this update was also supposed to contain slow motion and frame by frame playback.

Yesterday I was having all kinds of problems with my 721, at about 9pm last night I figured out the problem, my lawn guy knocked my dish out of alignmnent so I was not receiving 110 but 119 was fine. Once I move the dish the hair back things were back running great again.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I also got my update last night. Anyone know which buttons are mapped for the slow motion and frame by frame?


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Is there something you have to do to get the update, or is it automatic?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

All I noticed was the OTA mapping. I tried to pause and move frame by frame by using the ff and jump ahead buttons (as they alluded to in a Charlie Chat) but it didn't work. 

I haven't had it long enough to test for any bug fixes.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just found out that this version of the software contains only the FCC fix for channel mapping.

The slo mo and frame advance feature will be released later. 

The 721 automaticly downloads the updates, check your update screen it may tell you that you need to power off your unit to be upgraded. (I have not checked my unit yet so you might not need to reboot)

Have I said lately that I love my 721.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi Scott, Any word on any bug fixes in this download and and when is the next upgrade. If it has OTA channel mapping, does it now have Dish Home operating??? Ronnie


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No OpenTV yet.

Which actually is a good thing, if they can get Local Mapping working on a non OpenTV receiver then they should be able to do it to all OpenTV receivers.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

In L100, my commercial skip buttons didn't work in the guide (skip forward or back 24 hours in guide). They seem to be fixed in L102. Did anyone else see this problem in L100?


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Boy, I sure hope they start making the downloads available on 119 for those of us who do not have easy access to 110. Perhaps I am dreaming but it sure would be nice.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow this is one of the features I missed that my 301 had and now my 721 does! Yippee!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Slo Mo and frame advance? Not fair! I want it on my 501, WAH!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

We don't have it yet so don't feel too bad 



> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Slo Mo and frame advance? Not fair! I want it on my 501, WAH! *


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How is this frame advance going to work and is the slo mo going to have the bar across the bottom or will we be able to clear that off?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We will have to wait and see Jacob, I hear it works really good.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I'm surprised that they are going to put in slow motion. On occasion, when I pause, the picture is completely awful. I would be embarrased if I was Dish at the blurry, blocky picture. I would think that slow motion would mostly be used to watch an action sequence at a slow pace (what I use it for on my DVD). This is exactly when the picture will be at its worst.

I can't wait to see posts of picture quality on the internet.

Rob


----------



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

When I used the pause function, the picture quality was perfect. Of course I was pausing previously recorded program, not the live broadcast. I will test that feature tonight.

PK


----------



## EBris (Jul 11, 2002)

Just got my 721. Nice.. The install was easy but I have one question?? I downloaded L102 software which is supposed to have local channel mapping. Mine doesn't seem to have it.
Any ideas on the cause. Atlanta locals.


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

Did you JUST get it, as in today? When I first installed mine, the EPG was funky for about a day. I think it downloaded the EPG data before it was actually activated, and once it got its activation "hit", telling it what timezone and locals it should set itself to, I think it took awhile for it to re-index all the data. That was my perception anyway... give it a few hours or overnight, and see if it makes a difference.



> _Originally posted by EBris _
> *Just got my 721. Nice.. The install was easy but I have one question?? I downloaded L102 software which is supposed to have local channel mapping. Mine doesn't seem to have it.
> Any ideas on the cause. Atlanta locals. *


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would be good for things that happen so fast that you cant see it playing live, or if there was a bad call in a sport such as baseball, football, wrestling, etc. to see what actually did happen.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *It would be good for things that happen so fast that you cant see it playing live, or if there was a bad call in a sport such as baseball, football, wrestling, etc. to see what actually did happen. *


That's exactly what I want it for.

'Course it does make me consider getting Playboy again.

...like no one else had this in mind. :lol:


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

What I was trying to say, was that when you get to step through frames, you will find frames that didn't have enough bandwidth for them, and it will look odd. You'll probably see large blocks of blur, or maybe torn faces. You will then appreciate the bandwidth that DVD gets.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Did they fix the "missed timer event" bug? In L100, I would constantly miss overlapping timer recordings if I left my receiver power on. This bug occurred when two timers overlapped and I didn't answer "yes" to the on-screen confirmation message. I'm now on L102 and noticed that two overlapping timers both fired even though I had the receiver power on. Can anyone else confirm that this problem was fixed in L102?


----------



## mccartt (Aug 2, 2002)

Can someone explain the OTA mapping? What is it and how does it work?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

OTA Mapping works like this.

You subscribe to your locals via Dish Network.

The local Channels in your are are channels 3, 12 and 61 however on Dish Network your locals are found on channels 8023,8024 and 8025.

With the OTA upgrade channel 3 will be on channel 3, channel 12 will be found on 12 and 61 will be found on 61. No need to remember the 8000 channel range number.


----------



## mccartt (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *OTA Mapping works like this.
> 
> You subscribe to your locals via Dish Network.
> ...


So given that I'm in an area (Lexington, KY) where the locals aren't carried on Dish this is irrelevant to me at this time? :shrug:

-Shawn


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why dont they just allow us to arrange the channel numbers the way we want them at the receiver making us choose what the channel number is to what channel you want it to be?


----------

